
The Sexiest Pitch Decks from 2017(500 startups) that investors are talking about - mrstochastic
https://www.konsus.com/blog/35-best-pitch-deck-examples-2017/
======
mrstochastic
Would be great to listen to first-hand insights directly from entrepreneurs on
what works best with pitch decks?

